# Late Trout Report



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Well for the week of 1/17 through 1/21 we had 13 citations in two full days of fishing. Despite all the cold these fish continue to bite. Bite should continue to stay strong despite the adverse conditions. Here's a couple of pics of some decent ones from last week. All suspects swam away strong. Thanks Capt. Blake







They even made me catch one.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I'VE FISHED ALOT OF LAKES , BUT NEVER FOUND THE SPECKS. NICE FISH.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

what area is this in?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice work Blake. Especially on the C and R. Way to go guys. 

Ben


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

P-town..... would that be the same P-town that I know of in Mass.? 
or is it a Va town. Still learning around here.

BTW.... nice Gators


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice feesh..wish it was in the funds to come down again..hopefully next year


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I think that is the fewest boats I've ever seen in the pond at the HD. Live bait or artificial?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice fish guys.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

cducer said:


> P-town..... would that be the same P-town that I know of in Mass.?
> or is it a Va town. Still learning around here.
> 
> BTW.... nice Gators


Portsmouth va. Mass is way more prettier.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

twitch said:


> I think that is the fewest boats I've ever seen in the pond at the HD. Live bait or artificial?


Fake baits.:fishing:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> Nice work Blake. Especially on the C and R. Way to go guys.
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben , where the hell you ben?:beer:opcorn:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweet fish!
I've never seen the cove so empty!
Might have to take a mid-week trip to it. 
Preesh the report!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

blakester said:


> Portsmouth va. Mass is way more prettier.


Well it wouldnt be fair of me to speak of portsmouth va. without having ever been there.... but you are right about p-town mass. !! 

BTW.... If I may ask... where abouts is this water so I can add it to my bucket list?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

blakester said:


> Thanks Ben , where the hell you ben?:beer:opcorn:


Nowhere good man. Lol. Been dealing with some real bs this past year. Hopefully 2011 will be better. I got plenty of free time now which ain't good. Hit me up sometime, still got the same #. Nice fish dude! Glad to see you're still doing your thing. :beer:


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

Purdy work! Thanks for lettiing them live. That rocks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Blake, ya might want to move over just a touch,,, me and Eric have plans to drown some rubber grubs over the next few weeks


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely Cap'n Blake.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive feed back. Capt Blake.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

as always good report & pics tks for sharing


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

cducer said:


> Well it wouldnt be fair of me to speak of portsmouth va. without having ever been there.... but you are right about p-town mass. !!
> 
> BTW.... If I may ask... where abouts is this water so I can add it to my bucket list?


Chesapeake VA. Southern branch of the Elizabeth river.Good :fishing: Thanks Capt. Blake


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------

